

Lua-Based Mac OS X Window Manager - m0nastic
http://www.hammerspoon.org

======
cmsj
I'm one of the maintainers of Hammerspoon.

For some context, this is a fork of an app that's been posted to HN before -
Mjolnir. We wanted to take things in a slightly more integrated direction than
sdegutis, so we are building on his excellent work and branching out on our
own. Massive kudos to him for giving us a solid starting point!

Happy to answer questions, here or on #hammerspoon (Freenode), or deal with
any github issues you care to file :)

~~~
amoeba
It's an interesting project for sure. I especially like being able to
manipulate Finder menus with this.

For someone using Slate (js) that has also read your docs, I'm not sure what
you mean by more integrated. Could you elaborate on the use of that word?

~~~
cmsj
Mjolnir takes a very minimalist approach, you install the main app, then
install luarocks and pull in all the plug-in modules with that. We wanted to
ship as many modules as we could, with the app, so it would be more
immediately useful out of the box. (there are other changes Hammerspoon has
made, but that is probably the largest)

~~~
amoeba
Great, thanks for the explanation!

------
azdle
If you're the author of that page, I'd highly suggest adding a "why" to that
page. Just list a few of the cool things that you can do. I had to read the
getting started guide to get any idea of what I might be able to actually do
with it. But, I'm very glad that I did, this seems like a very useful tool.

~~~
cmsj
Thanks, that's a good point. I'm tempted to actually just make the "why"
section be a link to that guide, because any brief list would be woefully
incomplete (as is the guide, but at least we're working on that!)

Edit: I have added a section to try and grab attention with some of the things
we can do :)

